# Knife Attacks on British Police.



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/2666693.stm

Apparently, during a terror raid, one man (of three present) attacked the officers executing the raid with "a large knife" (from another report, the Associated Press' version). He killed one officer and wounded four others, including one who was wounded seriously and three with "minor injuries, including stab wounds and a broken ankle" (again from the AP version).

I don't know if the police had been given firearms for this raid or if they only had their usual billy sticks. I do know that a knife is a very dangerous weapon, and that if you're facing an opponent with a knife it's a very serious situation. One man killed one police officer, seriously wounded another, and injured three others. I don't know what the scenario was but it's a sure reminder how deadly a knife can be.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Jan 21, 2003)

They were not armed. Some of them did wear bullet proof vests. The one that died, did not.

They didn't even have the suspects in handcuff. One of the suspects grapped a kitchen knife and started the massacre.  

The COPS were simply too naive! Hopefully they learned their lessons now.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2003)

Surely they had billy clubs?


----------



## Yari (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I don't know what the scenario was but it's a sure reminder how deadly a knife can be. *



Yeps! 

Don't underestimate a weapon/person, no matter what. When you do the risk of damage is great.

/Yari


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 13, 2003)

One of the gentlemen I had the honor of traiing with was Peter Boatman a Chief Inspector with the North Hamptonshire PD in Great Britian.  He instituted an edged weapon program in his PD that resulted in officer's injuries vs edged weapons dropping from 84% to 16%.  He was Knighted for this by the Queen.  I do not know how wide spread his system is in GB but it is gaining quite a following amoung U.S. LEO  agencies.

He is now retired and consulting from what I understand and occasionally travels here to teach with our S.E.P.S.I. center.  Good man, and a good system.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20030414/ap_on_re_us/brf_smoking_ban_stabbing_4



> A bouncer at a Manhattan nightclub died Sunday after he was stabbed in a brawl that police said began when he tried to enforce the city's new ban on smoking in bars and restaurants.





> [The victim's] older brother, Tony Blake, said Sunday he blamed the death on the smoking ban. "I'm very bitter," he said. "It's a senseless murder because of this stupid cigarette law. That's the reason this guy was killed."


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 14, 2003)

Good grief.


----------



## Yari (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20030414/ap_on_re_us/brf_smoking_ban_stabbing_4 *



It's sad when things like this happen, special when the guy was just doing his job.

But I dont agree on that he lost his life because of the ban. You could just as well have said it's because people smoke. If they hadn't smoked they wouldn't have to ban etc. etc. etc...... But that's another thread (if needed).

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2003)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,84204,00.html



> They fought, and 18-year-old Michael Colono was killed. The student, Alexander Pring-Wilson, admits he stabbed Colono but says he acted in self-defense, said his lawyer, Jeffrey Denner.



The infamous question: What if you defend yourself with a knife against an unarmed but aggressive opponent?


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,84204,00.html
> 
> 
> ...



It sucks, but it probably depends on how good of a trial lawyer you've got working for you, and how well the jury is (or is not) stacked in your favor.

Cthulhu


----------



## Yari (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *It sucks, but it probably depends on how good of a trial lawyer you've got working for you, and how well the jury is (or is not) stacked in your favor.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Dont know the american legal system that well, but in Denmark if you defend yourself with a knife and your assailant has no weapon, you'll have to prove 100% that you were threaten on your life. And that can be very hard if your holding a knife (an equlizer(sp?)).

/Yari


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 16, 2003)

It's much the same in the U.S.  One may use deadly force only to repel deadly force and that's going to be awfully tough to do if you're armed and the corpse isn't.....


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 16, 2003)

Huge subject. Think the law is messed up myself... or at least in Britain it is. I don't know anything about laws in any other country.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 22, 2003)

do you guys think that the increase in knife attacks in the UK is a direct result of the UK's gun laws



thanks

terry


----------



## vin2k0 (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *do you guys think that the increase in knife attacks in the UK is a direct result of the UK's gun laws
> *




Don't really think they're related.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

what are the exact gun laws there in the UK

thanks

terry


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

"Student stabs eight classmates"

http://www.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,4057,7271219%5E1702,00.html



> A STUDENT suspended by her college for apparent mental illness returned to campus and stabbed eight classmates in a dormitory, leaving three in critical condition, official media reported today.
> [...]
> The woman attacked her victims with a fruit knife about lunchtime, according to the official Xinhua News Agency. It did not identify her. Another report in the English-language China Daily said the woman picked her victims at random and stopped only when overcome by a campus security guard.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.cbc.ca/stories/2003/10/01/gun031001


----------



## Titan Uk (Nov 2, 2003)

Gun law in the UK are very strict but those who use them illegally can obtain one if need to. 

Handguns are no longer allowed except black powdered one.

British police now have stab vest and other items for their protection but I believe that it is the lack of knowledge in relation to knife attacks at still allow so many of them to get injuried.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

I assume this is basically the same as a bulletproof vest? I know it's sometimes possible to stab through those.


----------



## Titan Uk (Nov 2, 2003)

No it is a stab proof vest which offer a limited amount of ballistic protection.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/3244709.stm

How does one use that cyclone knife--throw it?


----------



## Gulo (Nov 10, 2003)

would be nice to see it as an assisted opening folder. for safety reasons of course.

if i could play with it, i'd grip it like a push dagger.
nice multi-tool if i  may say so.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 10, 2003)

My alma matr in Athens, Ohio University, recently had its annual Halloween celebration, and during the off-campus festivities there was an occurance of some rather brutal stabbings.

 Apparently a couple of men were accosting a woman and were confronted by two men seeking to come to her defense. One of the aggressors pulled a knife and stabbed one guy in the gut and the other about five times in the legs. As this happened a police officer arrived to investigate. As he closed to assess the situation the man with the knife stabbed him in the chest and then ran. 

The police later picked up a few suspects. The officer, the first victim and the girl are expected to make a full recovery, but the guy who got hit multiply in the legs will probebly face the loss of at least one of his legs. 

The cop was wearing a bullistics vest, but the kevlar is a fiber weave and not made to stop knives. Blades cut through the fibers faily easily. There are "anti-knife" or "anti-stab" vests, but they offer very little bullistics defence. I guess you can't have it all, but I hear the military has a very very expensive vest that can give a fairly good measure of protection from both.


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/3244709.stm
> *



Muhh, Michael Howard's liking that bowie, look at the grin he's trying to suppress!

'Mmmm, I feel like one badass mofo with this ***** in my hand, I'm off to ghost Iain Duncan Smith with it...!'

:rofl: :rofl: 

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2005)

Yari said:
			
		

> It's sad when things like this happen, special when the guy was just doing his job.
> 
> But I dont agree on that he lost his life because of the ban. You could just as well have said it's because people smoke. If they hadn't smoked they wouldn't have to ban etc. etc. etc......


 
There was a lot of discussion of the ensuing court case on Eskrima Digest. Some posters knew the assailant's instructor. It makes for interesting reading. Apparently, the judge spoke of the man's 'evil-looking' knife as a point against him!


----------

